# GRCA National



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

Thought I would post here too -- if anyone had a grooming space and they are not going to the National, I would love to purchase it from you! 

I am counting down the days .... 28 days until I leave! Woo Hoo!!


----------

